# CSS Bows



## bowhunter12346

Hello does anybody shoot a CSS


----------



## Slippy Field

bowhunter12346 said:


> Hello does anybody shoot a CSS


I just shot one yesterday matter of fact. And the day before that. You?


----------



## fingershooter1

I shot a CSS Contender. They are a good bows to shoot. I shot it with pins and fingers and shot it pretty well. I would say pretty smooth and accurate.


----------



## CHAMPION2

I have shot numerous CSS bows over the years. Great shooting bows!!!! One of the most underated bow companies in the industry. These bows are well built, have tight tolerances, and they are all upgradeable from year to year. Very affordable as well!!


----------



## 442fps

Champion2 is right , great bows , well made , fast enough , accurate and easy to shoot .
No ( unnecessary )whistles and bells , only great bows for the money .
Here in Europe we had several national Team members who used them until one of the big companys arrived with well payd sponsoring contracts .:wink:


----------



## _css_king_

yea all we own are css we live in huntington wv and good family friend with the president so we shoot numerous css bows i love em


----------



## bissen00

yep i got one. 
they shoot great they look great and they are well priced very underatd


----------



## bowhunter12346

What I like about them is that they are very smooth and if you make a mistake you can tell. But I bought mine in england and I think that it is a good price. I will never have a better bow then this one because I have always shoot martins and I like the CSS encore 2


----------



## okie58

*Nice bows*

CSS System
29 draw
60 lbs


----------



## Irishrobin

they look very good


----------



## 2wyoming

Yes, they are good bows.
and Chuck Nease is a great guy.
They need more advertisement.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

*Great Bows*

Great shooting bows with very reasonable prices!! You can buy a bow and still have enough money left for a nice sight or arrows. I shoot local 3d tournaments and have taken down alot of mathews,hoyts ect. I don't always win but when I do it's nice knowing that they paid alot more for their bow. If your looking for a new bow check out the new CSS bow called Whippin'Stick. I now shoot the Challenger for 3d and System indoors. The Challenger I bought here on A.T. a few months ago and changed the cams to the new OS system you can set draw lenght to fit the shooter probably better than any bow out there.It has cam modules and the cams itself have post then you have draw stops for fine tuning. Thats a lot of adjustment for draw lenght and that is one thing which can make you a better shooter. Hope this helps and Good luck with your shooting.


----------



## jrewings

Yes, I shoot 3 of them and have since 2004. 

I shoot a 41" System for indoor, 39" Challenger for 3D and a 33" Encore for Hunting. 

They are great bows and will put them up against any bow that costs 50% more.


----------



## Silver Mallard

Yep got several of them and shoot the %$#& out of them. Great shooting bows.


----------



## 454CasullOhio

Love my CSS Encore


----------



## IL CSS Shooter

*Yeah*

I got 7 of them and my wife has 2 as well as my daughter has 2. AWSOME Bows.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Good bows great people in Chuck and Peg. I shot them for 7 years. It will be interesting to see what 2008 brings with the merger w/ Horton.


----------



## deer man

*css encore for sale*

i have a 2004 css encore i will be selling soon .awesome bow right handed,max weight 57lbs.email me if interested.its shot three top 10 turkeys,and a state record.


----------



## deer man

*css*

im selling my 35" encore for $175,new string and cables.only hunted with,great bow.jim


----------



## Radford Wooly

Just recently picked up a marble blue encore. As far as I can tell, very smooth and good looking bow. Going to be a good bow to get me back shooting. Been a few years since the rotator cuff surgery.


----------

